# Big or Small?



## Ferret (May 6, 2007)

Before I start I want to say a few things, that I'm only being curious I don't want this to look like I'm objectifying anyone, and that I in no way want things to get personal or make things dogmatic (i.e. this view is 'correct'). Now that blurb is done with:

What 'size' do you look for in the opposite sex? (with out saying personality counts more, because whilst it does, that wasn't in the question )

I go for women who would be described as plus sized. Although I was shocked to find out that 'plus sized' starts at 14. Perhaps, Plus Plus size would describe my interests more. Not sure. And height-wise I don't know either, Short or tall =/

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Aurora (May 6, 2007)

Being only 5'2", I always preferred shorter men (approx 5'5"-5'9"). I was aso a HS athlete so my preference has always been atheletic men. 

I stayed in that range until I was 20 and met my husband. He's 6'2" and a pretty big guy.


----------



## Merkuri (May 6, 2007)

I got you beat Aurora, I'm 5'0".  I'd say I like tall guys, but everybody looks "tall" to me.  

I've never really placed much importance on looks, but I guess I tend to go out with taller guys.  My current bf is a full head taller than I am, and the guy I went out with before that was over 6' tall.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 6, 2007)

I like mine covered with ketchup.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 6, 2007)

As far as size goes, my requirement is: Smaller than me (both in absolute pounds and in proportions) and not anorexic.  (For the record, I'm 5'7" 245#.)

(I'm not talking height- I have no trouble with the concept of her always being able to see my bald spot.  I'm talking mass.)

My problem is analogous to Woody & his high-school ex-GF on Cheers: when they got together, they ate like piranas on steroids with tapeworms.

Anyone big enough to challenge me for fattest person at the dinner table is only going to reinforce my bad eating habits.  I know this because its happened to me before.  From 1987-1993 I was 5'7" 193#.  I moved back home after Law School, balooned to 275# over the course of 8 years, and have been paring myself down ever since.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 6, 2007)

Ferret, I can relate.  To be perfectly honest, I like my women to look like women.  Breasts, Hips, the whole nine yards.  A 'woman' that measures 14", 14", 14" looks more like a twelve year old boy, and if that was what I was into, well, they have shows about that and I would be doing time....  :\    *shudder*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 6, 2007)

Any think larger than a CC cup is asking for trouble.   

Okay, okay. Crude humor aside, I prefer women that is not more than pleasantly plum and no taller than 6'2". I definetely have a taste for dark nubian princesses [ladies] and white ladies as well.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 6, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Any think larger than a CC cup is asking for trouble.
> <SNIP>



I believe the quote is "anything larger than a 'C' cup and you're risking a thumb sprain." - Wyatt (Anthony Michael Hall) from _Wierd Science_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 6, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been a longo time since I watched Weird Science. I certainly don't remember that line.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 6, 2007)

Thunderfoot, if they have the breasts & hips, I'll supply the nine yards.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 6, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Before I start I want to say a few things, that I'm only being curious I don't want this to look like I'm objectifying anyone, and that I in no way want things to get personal or make things dogmatic (i.e. this view is 'correct'). Now that blurb is done with:
> 
> What 'size' do you look for in the opposite sex? (with out saying personality counts more, because whilst it does, that wasn't in the question )
> 
> ...



Without sounding selfish, I don't like obese. There should be only one wide-load waddler in a couple relationship and I owned that one.

OTOH, I don't like bone-skinny. I don't want to break her between my fingers, nor crush her under my weight.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 6, 2007)

This thread is made of epic win!

As for me...taller than I am.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 6, 2007)

Ranger REG Post #11 this thread...QFT.


----------



## Jeremy757 (May 6, 2007)

Im with Dannyalcatraz on this, if I feel like they are going to reinforce my bad habits then I won't go out with them.  Other than that my only real stipulation is that she has to look like a woman.  Her hips should be wider than her waist but not wider than her shoulders.

Plus her boobs need to be bigger than mine.


----------



## papastebu (May 6, 2007)

I stopped actually "looking" ten years ago, this month. But as far as eye-candy is concerned, if a woman is physically-fit--not hard-bodies, necessarily, but that's not bad--with good, feminine curves, and between 5'9" and 5'0, then she looks good, to me.
Back when I was running around and acting stupid(er), I always went for tiny women, very petite, but still curvaceous for their size. OT, redheads w/freckles were a plus, but now, any girl that strikes me as pretty is good for girl-watching.


----------



## Ferret (May 6, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Ferret, I can relate.  To be perfectly honest, I like my women to look like women.  Breasts, Hips, the whole nine yards.  A 'woman' that measures 14", 14", 14" looks more like a twelve year old boy, and if that was what I was into, well, they have shows about that and I would be doing time....  :\    *shudder*




Yeah, I know what you mean. I've hugged someone once and exclaimed "You're really thin!" without thinking, good thing they took it as a compliment!   

Someone said they didn't like obese, but to be honest I would be happy (If I wasn't already in a relationship   ) with Rosie of AC/DC fame   

Rather cool to hear everyone's thoughts and feeling on this.


----------



## Pbartender (May 6, 2007)

"Healthy".

Neither obese nor emanciated is healthy.


----------



## jonathan swift (May 6, 2007)

Soccer/Rugby players? What, that's all I've ever dated.


----------



## Ferret (May 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that, at least you know they are fit


----------



## Nyaricus (May 6, 2007)

I'm a bit of a shorter guy -  5'6" and 200 pounds (mostly muscle, bit of chubb I'm working off still, haha ) - and I prefer to keep with woman who, if they so choose to wear heels, aren't going to be taller then me. I've always liked shorter woman regardless of _my_ actual height, so anything from 4'10" to 5'5" is alright in my books.

For body type, I'm really not that picky - they simply have to look good in their skin (I've dated girls who were 5'2" and ~150 Ibs, and 5'4" and ~115 Ibs). But they have to have an ass. That is a definite prereq, haha.

As for inter-racial dating, well I dated a Spanish girl for 2+years and I'm quite open to it. I am making a motion to date more to type now, since I've had bad luck dating opposites as of late.

cheers,
--N


----------



## jonathan swift (May 7, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that, at least you know they are fit





Haha, yeah, fitter than me. And they've all been English or Art majors too. Athletic intellectual girls, this is quite a theme.


----------



## James Heard (May 7, 2007)

I'm not picky as long as they accept cash, don't smell, and leave my stuff alone.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 7, 2007)

My lovely bride is moderately Reubenesque.  Most of the girls & women I dated before getting married were moderately to very curvy.

As for height, I'm 5' 10 1/2"; my wife is 5' 7".  I like tall women, I like short women.  I think I just plain like women.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 7, 2007)

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah, fitter than me. And they've all been English or Art majors too. Athletic intellectual girls, this is quite a theme.




Have you actually dated more than one female Rugby player?  I wouldn't have thought that there was that many of them.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Pbartender (May 7, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Have you actually dated more than one female Rugby player?  I wouldn't have thought that there was that many of them.




You can find whole teams of them...  So many, in fact, that they are forced to play against each other.


----------



## papastebu (May 7, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You can find whole teams of them...  So many, in fact, that they are forced to play against each other.



 Poor things can't find any competition amongst the menfolk.
"Two girls for every boy..." The Beach Boys.
The ratio of men to women is about one to two. I always liked those odds.


----------



## Ferret (May 7, 2007)

Those are good odd, but unfortunately false. Its about 1.1:1


----------



## megamania (May 7, 2007)

My high school preferrence was:

active: not "sporty" (but I like sports) but willing to be active
creative: I draw, paint, write and DM.  Must be creative
height:  5'4 to 6'0 works
hair: dark
skin:  coppertone or dark in general
shape:  athletic...B / BB  hips   weight 110-140
sense of humor: dark humor is best

Whom I married:

active:  not much for sports but enjoys camping, hiking and volleyball.    CHECK
creative:  painter   CHECK
height: 5'10  CHECK
hair:  natural redhead   works for me
skin:  American Indian.   Summer pale but summer coppertone   CHECK
shape:  Athletic  even after two kids  weight 135 (at 37)
sense of humor:  most of my jokes go over her head but she laughs anyway.  CHECK

Now if only she was wealthy.......


----------



## Ferret (May 7, 2007)

Ahh! When it comes to not just the physical, I really like them to have some kind of ambition or hobby or activity. My current Girlfriend likes Pool and Cars, F1 racing and stuff. Its not amazing or lots, but its enough for her to be a person. Oh and next year she is going to uni to become a bone doctor . My Ex-Girlfriend had no ambition, or desire to get up and do stuff besides 'hang out'.  :\


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (May 8, 2007)

I'm not really sure.

I don't think I'm all that particular.

After all, Shakira's more on the small end.

Then again, Salma's more on the Curvy side.

As is J Lo

Then again the Sisters of Nina Sky are more on the Petite Side.

Sort of like Belinda Peregrin.

And then there is....

Ummm, I think they really need to have a Channel that still plays music videos that isn't all in Spanish.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 8, 2007)

Man, something's telling me to stay out of this thread......


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 8, 2007)

I am not that something!

C'mon...tell us
*poke*
tell us
*poke*
tell us
*poke*
tell us
*poke*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 8, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I am not that something!
> 
> C'mon...tell us
> *poke*
> ...



Its not nice to poke!


----------



## Ranger REG (May 8, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its not nice to poke!



Gawd, I hope it's his finger he's poking you with ... and not the real deal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 8, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Gawd, I hope it's his finger he's poking you with ... and not the real deal.



I'd assume its a finger, it's Goldmoon he's poking though.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (May 8, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Anyone else care to share?




Petite, soft, curvy.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 8, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd assume its a finger, it's Goldmoon he's poking though.




I hope he takes in to account I have swords.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 8, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, something's telling me to stay out of this thread......




Don't worry Snookums, I know who you like best.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 8, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I hope he takes in to account I have swords.




To the tune of "The Lion Sleeps Tonight":

In the bedroom
The darkened bedroom
John Bobbitt sleeps tonight

In the kitchen
The quiet kitchen
Lorena sharpens a knife

A-weenie-whack, a-weenie-whack.....


----------



## Ferret (May 8, 2007)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure.
> 
> I don't think I'm all that particular.
> 
> ...




Just goes to show, I would have labeled all of them thin/skinny. Maybe some curve there but not enough 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, something's telling me to stay out of this thread......



Worried someone might reference you


----------



## Goldmoon (May 8, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Just goes to show, I would have labeled all of them thin/skinny. Maybe some curve there but not enough
> 
> 
> Worried someone might reference you




No, not that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 9, 2007)

> I hope he takes in to account I have swords.




Feh- *I* have Border Collies!

But fret not, 'twas naught but a pokey finger.


----------



## comrade raoul (May 9, 2007)

See, I was pretty sure this whole thread was mostly concerned with a different sort of size, and mostly intended for those few EN-worlders who weren't heterosexual men.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

comrade raoul said:
			
		

> See, I was pretty sure this whole thread was mostly concerned with a different sort of size, and mostly intended for those few EN-worlders who weren't heterosexual men.



Get your head out of the gutter.


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

i've found women of various sizes attractive - from skinny all the way to heavier plus sizes.  partly depends on the face, body language, the way their curves are actually shaped...

but i'd say my preference lies towards women who are average-sized; that is, someone a supermodel would call "fat" who is not actually obese.  a bit of tummy never bothered me, and full-figured women do have a fuller figure after all!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 9, 2007)

comrade raoul said:
			
		

> See, I was pretty sure this whole thread was mostly concerned with a different sort of size, and mostly intended for those few EN-worlders who weren't heterosexual men.




I think I was just mentally fondled.....


----------



## Nyaricus (May 9, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think I was just mentally fondled.....



What a mind , eh? LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think I was just mentally fondled.....



I'm not sure if thats worse  than being physically fondled.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 9, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if thats worse  than being physically fondled.




Depends on the skill of th fondlier.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Depends on the skill of th fondlier.



23 ranks + skill focus!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 9, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 23 ranks + skill focus!




Nice!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nice!



Yup. Theoretically.  :\


----------



## Pbartender (May 9, 2007)

comrade raoul said:
			
		

> See, I was pretty sure this whole thread was mostly concerned with a different sort of size, and mostly intended for those few EN-worlders who weren't heterosexual men.




Apparently, you skipped the important little bit where the OP wrote...



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> I go for women...


----------



## JDJblatherings (May 9, 2007)

Breast Size G or GG , is big right?


----------



## kenobi65 (May 9, 2007)

JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> Breast Size G or GG , is big right?




G = Gawd.
GG = Good Gawd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> Breast Size G or GG , is big right?



Tey don't get any larger than Triple D, naturally. Implants can make 'em larger though.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tey don't get any larger than Triple D, naturally. Implants can make 'em larger though.



I've heard of Fs, Hs and Gs. As far as I know many of those are real. Anything larger than a C is too big.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2007)

I'd love to sail the Cs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I'd love to sail the Cs.



Lets break wind and get out of here!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Yet another female body part thread........so sad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yet another female body part thread........so sad.



Sad?!   You were the one showing off to Bront in the hive last night.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sad?!   You were the one showing off to Bront in the hive last night.




Guinness was involved, therefore relieving me of any and all responsibility.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Guinness was involved, therefore relieving me of any and all responsibility.



You only had three at the time though.    I'm still clear headed after 3 Guinesses. It takes a 6 pack to impair me.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You only had three at the time though.    I'm still clear headed after 3 Guinesses. It takes a 6 pack to impair me.




Stop shooting down my excuses damnit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Stop shooting down my excuses damnit.



Sorry. Gee, we fight a lot don't we?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry. Gee, we fight a lot don't we?




No, we are not having make-up sex.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, we are not having make-up sex.



How about revenge sex? I'm game if you are.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about revenge sex? I'm game if you are.




I'm afraid I'd hurt you.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'd hurt you.



What if I were into that?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if I were into that?




Its been a few months for me. Id REALLY hurt you.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its been a few months for me. Id REALLY hurt you.



Can't be longer than my dry spell. You know, instead of that being a warning it's more like a challenge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

What ever happened to abstinence before marriage?  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What ever happened to abstinence before marriage?  :\



Some people will never get married. Why wait? Life is too short to wait for something that may never happen.

It's your right to wait if you like. I'm not going to fault you for sticking to your beliefs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some people will never get married. Why wait? Life is too short to wait for something that may never happen.
> 
> It's your right to wait if you like. I'm not going to fault you for sticking to your beliefs.



I'm not gonna knock your beliefs, but I know the a haigher power has plans for me. I've got way too much love in my heart to live my life all alone. I'm ready to be a husband and a father, emotionally.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna knock your beliefs, but I know the a haigher power has plans for me. I've got way too much love in my heart to live my life all alone. I'm ready to be a husband and a father, emotionally.



Good for you. Go forth and find yourself a wife.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good for you. Go forth and find yourself a wife.



Faith will suffice for now. I'll be going back to college after GenCon.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What ever happened to abstinence before marriage?  :\




I have no room in my life for marriage. I'm married to the military.

Can't say I have any faith either. I've seen too many things.....*shudder*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have no room in my life for marriage. I'm married to the military.



That won't last forever though.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can't say I have any faith either. I've seen too many things.....*shudder*



I've seen a lot myself, but without my faith, I think I would have been consumed by the darkness that lives within me. Thanks to faith I have found peace, love and happiness.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That won't last forever though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot myself, but without my faith, I think I would have been consumed by the darkness that lives within me. Thanks to faith I have found peace, love and happiness.





I am at peace with myself. Don't get me wrong, I have my demons but I believe I make my own inner strength to combat them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am at peace with myself. Don't get me wrong, I have my demons but I believe I make my own inner strength to combat them.



Whatever you want to call it, faith or inner strength, it is within everyones power to grasp it. If everyone in the world did, I can not imagine how harmonious our species would be.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whatever you want to call it, faith or inner strength, it is within everyones power to grasp it. If everyone in the world did, I can not imagine how harmonious our species would be.




Then Id be out of a job. WHo would pay my bills?


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am at peace with myself. Don't get me wrong, I have my demons but I believe I make my own inner strength to combat them.



We all have those demons. You sound like a very strong woman. I have no doubt whatever those demons are you will keep them at bay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then Id be out of a job. WHo would pay my bills?



It would be a thing of beauty though. I have hope that someday we'll get there.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then Id be out of a job. WHo would pay my bills?



I will. I would expect something in return.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will. I would expect something in return.




Hmmmmmm, I have something in mind.    I will be your bodyguard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2007)

It'll be just like Conan the Destroyer...

but in reverse!

She can even teach you to fight with a _real_ weapon!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> It'll be just like Conan the Destroyer...
> 
> but in reverse!
> 
> She can even teach you to fight with a _real_ weapon!




Damn straight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

One of these days, I'd love to learn how to properly use a longsword.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One of these days, I'd love to learn how to properly use a longsword.




One or two handed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> One or two handed?



How was it used in the days of yore?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How was it used in the days of yore?




Typically one-handed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Typically one-handed.



Then one-handed.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then one-handed.




I can teach you a few things. Im by no means an expert but I have done a little SCA fighting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can teach you a few things. Im by no means an expert but I have done a little SCA fighting.



Cool. Whats your insight?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool. Whats your insight?




My insight?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My insight?



What can you teach me?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What can you teach me?




Geez, Im not so sure I can teach by text...lol. MAybe Ill make you a short video.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Geez, Im not so sure I can teach by text...lol. MAybe Ill make you a short video.



That'd be great. Send me an email if you want to mail it to me:

frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2007)

And in days of Yor (Hunter from the Future), the longsword was abandoned in favor of the Armpit Laser Blaster. (http://www.stomptokyo.com/movies/y/yor-hunter-from-future.html)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 10, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And in days of Yor (Hunter from the Future), the longsword was abandoned in favor of the Armpit Laser Blaster. (http://www.stomptokyo.com/movies/y/yor-hunter-from-future.html)



 :\ Gross.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm, I have something in mind.    I will be your bodyguard.



That would be HAWT. Not what I had in mind but it's a start.


----------



## Aurora (May 10, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One of these days, I'd love to learn how to properly use a longsword.



Join the SCA. So long as you have a lot of money and a lot of time. Well, time more than money, but still.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2007)

> That would be HAWT. Not what I had in mind but it's a start.




Have you ever read the Foreigner series?

Try it.


----------



## Aeson (May 10, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Have you ever read the Foreigner series?
> 
> Try it.



I'll look into it.


----------



## Ferret (May 10, 2007)

Ok I got lost along the way a bit but I thought I would pick up on the more 'important points' =p



			
				JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> Breast Size G or GG , is big right?





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tey don't get any larger than Triple D, naturally. Implants can make 'em larger though.




They do get bigger than that, I'm pretty sure. There's a thing called Macro (and even Giganto)mastia. I'll leave it up to your imagination what that means.

And normally G or GG is considered big enough, normally   .

I would like to learn some training in weaponry, be in a crossbow or longsword. But being dyspraxic doesn't help with co-ordination, so I fear it wouldn't do me much good! Same way I cast idea about getting singing lessons aside (something else I'd love to be able to do), along with cost issues....


----------



## kenobi65 (May 10, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> They do get bigger than that, I'm pretty sure. There's a thing called Macro (and even Giganto)mastia. I'll leave it up to your imagination what that means.




I don't need my imagination.   I see it on the train, every day.  Dang, them are some big ladies.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 10, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That would be HAWT. Not what I had in mind but it's a start.




If Ill be your bodyguard, will you be my long lost pal....


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If Ill be your bodyguard, will you be my long lost pal....



You can call me Al.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can call me Al.




But you cant call me Betty.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But you cant call me Betty.



Have I told you how in love I am?


You're stock has gone up.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have I told you how in love I am?
> 
> 
> You're stock has gone up.




Because I like Paul Simon?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Join the SCA. So long as you have a lot of money and a lot of time. Well, time more than money, but still.




Thats where I learned.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Because I like Paul Simon?



That's just one of many reasons. I'm kinda easy.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just one of many reasons. I'm kinda easy.




Do you know who was in that video for "Call Me Al" With Paul simon? Do you what band that person played gituar for in college before the band became famous?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just one of many reasons. I'm kinda easy.




Most men are easy....


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you know who was in that video for "Call Me Al" With Paul simon? Do you what band that person played gituar for in college before the band became famous?



Chevy Chase. I haven't heard he was in a band.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Most men are easy....



Yes we are.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Most men are easy....




I'm not!


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm not!



Yes you are.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes you are.




No I am not!


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> No I am not!



I'll give you a cookie if you agree.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chevy Chase. I haven't heard he was in a band.




He played Gituar in college for the band that would become known as Steely Dan.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He played Gituar in college for the band that would become known as Steely Dan.



Cool. Classic Rock fan?

Edit: I guess you are from recent posts.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll give you a cookie if you agree.




Hah, nice try!

I am not easy!


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hah, nice try!
> 
> I am not easy!



How about 4 cookies and a taco?


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about 4 cookies and a taco?




Nope.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cool. Classic Rock fan?
> 
> Edit: I guess you are from recent posts.




Some classic rock, yes. My music taste varies greatly. The Carpenters, Aerosmith, AC/DC, Brian Setser orchestra, Showtunes, etc..


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Some classic rock, yes. My music taste varies greatly. The Carpenters, Aerosmith, AC/DC, Brian Setser orchestra, Showtunes, etc..



I never could get into show tunes. Sounds like we can get along in the car.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never could get into show tunes. Sounds like we can get along in the car.




Yes, provided you can shut up and let me drive.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nope.



Ok You're right. You're not easy.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok You're right. You're not easy.




Yup.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, provided you can shut up and let me drive.



Are you saying I talk too much? I'll let you drive. I like to look at the scenery. The stuff outside the window is fun to look at also.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 11, 2007)

*Tickles Aeson*


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you saying I talk too much? I'll let you drive. I like to look at the scenery. The stuff outside the window is fun to look at also.




Im not saying you tlalk too much, its just that very few men can just sit and let me drive without trying to tell me how.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not saying you tlalk too much, its just that very few men can just sit and let me drive without trying to tell me how.



I don't do that. Like I said I like to look at the scenery. As long as you don't kill us or wreck the car I don't care.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't do that. Like I said I like to look at the scenery. As long as you don't kill us or wreck the car I don't care.




16 years of driving and the only accident Ive had was when an 18 wheeler sideswiped me in my car. I loved that car too, it was my classis Baby!


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not saying you tlalk too much, its just that very few men can just sit and let me drive without trying to tell me how.



Funny, I have that same problem with women... :\ 
Tell ya what, how about we 100-mph tape our mouths shut and drive down the coast, your choice, left or right?  

BTW, what your military specialty? (I have a few years under my belt in your father service)


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> 16 years of driving and the only accident Ive had was when an 18 wheeler sideswiped me in my car. I loved that car too, it was my classis Baby!



You're hired. My bodyguard and driver. Now all I need to do is get you to move to Georgia.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Funny, I have that same problem with women... :\
> Tell ya what, how about we 100-mph tape our mouths shut and drive down the coast, your choice, left or right?
> 
> BTW, what your military specialty? (I have a few years under my belt in your father service)





What did you do for the Army? Im an Air Traffic Controller.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're hired. My bodyguard and driver. Now all I need to do is get you to move to Georgia.




I lived there many years ago, to humid, its murder on my hair.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I lived there many years ago, to humid, its murder on my hair.



GRR. Too bad we didn't meet back then. I guess I need to move to Cali.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> GRR. Too bad we didn't meet back then. I guess I need to move to Cali.




I was in a little place called Cedartown.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was in a little place called Cedartown.



I've heard of Cedartown. It's usually during severe weather reports. Why where you there? I don't think there is a air base there.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've heard of Cedartown. It's usually during severe weather reports. Why where you there? I don't think there is a air base there.




I lived there for a few years before I joined the military.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I lived there for a few years before I joined the military.



Cool. And no interest in coming back.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cool. And no interest in coming back.




I dont like the weather.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont like the weather.



I don't either and I've lived here all my life. I prefer it to be cooler. Humidity I can deal with. I just want it to be cooler.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't either and I've lived here all my life. I prefer it to be cooler. Humidity I can deal with. I just want it to be cooler.





I dont believe Ive every lived anywhere where its cold.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Its getting pretty warm here, almost warm enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> I got you beat Aurora, I'm 5'0".  I'd say I like tall guys, but everybody looks "tall" to me.
> 
> I've never really placed much importance on looks, but I guess I tend to go out with taller guys.  My current bf is a full head taller than I am, and the guy I went out with before that was over 6' tall.





Got you both beat...I'm 4'11...and I always end up with tall skinny dudes.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its getting pretty warm here, almost warm enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk.




*looks down* Nope it appears to be cold in here.



Damn I know Im going to live to regret that remark......


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Got you both beat...I'm 4'11...and I always end up with tall skinny dudes.



How about tall chubby dudes? 6'1 here.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *looks down* Nope it appears to be cold in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I know Im going to live to regret that remark......



*makes another save*


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Got you both beat...I'm 4'11...and I always end up with tall skinny dudes.





4'11"  WOW. I havent been that height since I was 12...lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about tall chubby dudes? 6'1 here.



5'6" here and pleasently plump.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 5'6" here and pleasently plump.




Shorty...lol


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shorty...lol



How tall are you?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> How tall are you?




I thought we've had this discussion about my Amazonness. I'm 6'3".


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought we've had this discussion about my Amazonness. I'm 6'3".



Simple creature remember? Dang. I've always wanted to be with a taller woman.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Simple creature remember? Dang. I've always wanted to be with a taller woman.




You cant impress a girl without remembering the small details.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Simple creature remember? Dang. I've always wanted to be with a taller woman.




Me too. Wait did I say that. nevermind.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too. Wait did I say that. nevermind.



It will be tough for you to find one taller. I'd like to help you look. She's got to be open to being with a shorter guy as well.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It will be tough for you to find one taller. I'd like to help you look. She's got to be open to being with a shorter guy as well.





I dont share my toys, sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shorty...lol



Quite honestly, I wish I was 2 inches taller. I can't complain though, my gandma is much more of a shrimp.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You cant impress a girl without remembering the small details.



I often do remember the smallest details. It's 1am and I may not be at full power.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont share my toys, sorry.



 Your parents didn't teach you to share? Can I watch then?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2007)

And at 3 AM, he'll start exaggerating the smallest details.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And at 3 AM, he'll start exaggerating the smallest details.



Not too many to exaggerate.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2007)

.?.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your parents didn't teach you to share? Can I watch then?



_*Dirty birdy.*_


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your parents didn't teach you to share? Can I watch then?




LOL, nope!


----------



## sedarfairy (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Get your head out of the gutter.




Does this mean you will be giving up your Condo?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Does this mean you will be giving up your Condo?



Its all yours.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Dirty birdy.*_



Your point?


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Does this mean you will be giving up your Condo?







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its all yours.



Careful. It will be at a price you may not want to pay.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, nope!



There is more fun in sharing. In this case you show yours and we show ours. That's more toys to play with. Think about it.


----------



## JDJblatherings (May 11, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tey don't get any larger than Triple D, naturally. Implants can make 'em larger though.





Sure they do, my sweetie has G or GG ( i forget which) and they are all natural.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2007)

JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> Sure they do, my sweetie has G or GG ( i forget which) and they are all natural.



Don't gloat. It's bad form.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 11, 2007)

I'm a tall chick with a figure.  (5' 10" and a size 8-10 depending on what I'm buying.)  I like my men to be bigger than me because I like to be snuggled and I like to feel safe.

My husband and I are the same height, but he's *bigger* than me.  He can wrap me up, carry me around, and make me feel totally comfortable and at ease.  It's awesome.


----------



## JDJblatherings (May 11, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't gloat. It's bad form.




not to mention i'm getting slapped if she reads this . 

I've never much cared about "size" really myself as long as the person in question was generally content and happy with themselves.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 11, 2007)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a tall chick with a figure.  (5' 10" and a size 8-10 depending on what I'm buying.)  I like my men to be bigger than me because I like to be snuggled and I like to feel safe.
> 
> My husband and I are the same height, but he's *bigger* than me.  He can wrap me up, carry me around, and make me feel totally comfortable and at ease.  It's awesome.




As a tall woman myself, I still like to wear heels sometimes too. That really intimidates men. Do you flaunt your height or hide it?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2007)

> > Don't gloat. It's bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Suffocated, more likely.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As a tall woman myself, I still like to wear heels sometimes too. That really intimidates men. Do you flaunt your height or hide it?



She only flaunts it when she's around FickleGM and fett527. Shorties the both of them.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> not to mention i'm getting slapped if she reads this .
> 
> I've never much cared about "size" really myself as long as the person in question was generally content and happy with themselves.



I'm glad I quoted it. Now there is a chance she will read it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As a tall woman myself, I still like to wear heels sometimes too. That really intimidates men. Do you flaunt your height or hide it?



Neither. Though I have thought about getting booster soes to make me two inches taller.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Neither. Though I have thought about getting booster soes to make me two inches taller.




I was talking to the ladies here. I know a few tall women who try to hide their Amazonness.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2007)

I can't actually claim it to be a fetish of mine, but...

When I was in college, there was a tour of some kind of "suits" going through the school cafeteria.

It was fairly typical, a bunch of youngish to middle-aged white guys in grey, navy or black suits.

And in the middle of the group was a strawbery blonde woman in red who stood head & shoulders above the rest of them- easily over 6'5"...and she was wearing _heels_.

I'll never forget the giantess in red *sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I can't actually claim it to be a fetish of mine, but...
> 
> When I was in college, there was a tour of some kind of "suits" going through the school cafeteria.
> 
> ...





That sounds like it could have been me but mined more dark red than strawberry blonde though it does lighten a lot in the sun.


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That sounds like it could have been me but mined more dark red than strawberry blonde though it does lighten a lot in the sun.



OOOO Red hair. Nice.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> OOOO Red hair. Nice.




Sometimes yes, sometimes no.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2007)

I doubt it...I don't know for sure but I get the distinct impression you're under 40yrs old...and she was an adult executive while I was a sophmore.

That would be 1988.

(If you're not under 40, LIE LIE LIE!)


----------



## Aeson (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes yes, sometimes no.



It still works.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I doubt it...I don't know for sure but I get the distinct impression you're under 40yrs old...and she was an adult executive while I was a sophmore.
> 
> That would be 1988.
> 
> (If you're not under 40, LIE LIE LIE!)



 Ive never taken a tour of a college in a suit. For the record, Im 31.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What did you do for the Army? Im an Air Traffic Controller.



Intelligence Collector- Please no jokes, having worked on the inside, let me assure you, they are all false - for the most part.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Intelligence Collector- Please no jokes, having worked on the inside, let me assure you, they are all false - for the most part.




I have a few intel friends, theyre not stupid either.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 12, 2007)

Thank you for your understanding, it is much appreciated.  BTW, air traffic controller, probably the only job more stressful than the one I had and likewise, doesn't change operationally (just the scenery) regardless of wartime or peacetime.  I don't envy you your job, but at the same time... most things in comparrison are rather, boring, so maybe I do. 

Carry on, Wingnut.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 12, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Thank you for your understanding, it is much appreciated.  BTW, air traffic controller, probably the only job more stressful than the one I had and likewise, doesn't change operationally (just the scenery) regardless of wartime or peacetime.  I don't envy you your job, but at the same time... most things in comparrison are rather, boring, so maybe I do.
> 
> Carry on, Wingnut.




I havent been called a wingnut in awhile. heh.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2007)

Wow, Thunderfoot...

I had no idea that you were a "Company" man...

ENWorld's official Musical Man in Black...(besides the electronic ghost of Johnny Cash)


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 12, 2007)

"Company" man would be the CIA - worked for the NSA the opposite side of the house.
And besides, we have ethics.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2007)

Well, up until your _confession_ I had no idea you worked in intel at all...much less which branch.

Somehow, your avatar has taken a new significance.


----------



## Aurora (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It will be tough for you to find one taller. I'd like to help you look. She's got to be open to being with a shorter guy as well.



Heh. This reminds me of the Firefly episode we watched last night. The one where Anara (sp?) takes on a female client and Jayne's character twice in the episode is like "I'll be in my bunk". I laughed pretty hard. I had never seen the first half of that episode before, only the 2nd half.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. This reminds me of the Firefly episode we watched last night. The one where Anara (sp?) takes on a female client and Jayne's character twice in the episode is like "I'll be in my bunk". I laughed pretty hard. I had never seen the first half of that episode before, only the 2nd half.



"I'll be in my bunk" has become a rather popular saying at CM.


----------



## Aurora (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> "I'll be in my bunk" has become a rather popular saying at CM.



I noticed. I never knew where it came from previously though.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I noticed. I never knew where it came from previously though.



I wasn't sure either. I think I remember hear Jayne say that now that you mention it.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 13, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I prefer women that is not more than pleasantly plum and no taller than 6'2".



Plum is good; no complaints there. Kirk loved the green Orions.   

Myself, I like a curvy gal with a big brain.
---
I have a good friend who did intel work for many years. She's a hassle to game with 'cause she figures everything out before the rest of us can even remember our characters' names!    j/k!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2007)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Plum is good; no complaints there. Kirk loved the green Orions.



I meant to say plump.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Careful. It will be at a price you may not want to pay.



Its free.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I noticed. I never knew where it came from previously though.




Great episode by the way. Actually every episode was great.


----------



## Mycanid (May 13, 2007)

Good grief GM ... what are you doing online this late?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good grief GM ... what are you doing online this late?



She's ocassionally online this time of day.


----------



## Mycanid (May 13, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She's ocassionally online this time of day.




So I see.    Yeesh. Nice to see her online and all, but ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So I see.    Yeesh. Nice to see her online and all, but ....



but what?


----------



## Mycanid (May 13, 2007)

It's 1:41 am here after all ... and she IS an air-traffic controller....   

Hmm. Maybe she has tomorrow off or something.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's 1:41 am here after all ... and she IS an air-traffic controller....
> 
> Hmm. Maybe she has tomorrow off or something.




Actually Im at work right now on the mid shift


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Great episode by the way. Actually every episode was great.



I really need to get the DVDs.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I really need to get the DVDs.




Yes you do!


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes you do!



They are on my to purchase list. I need the cash first.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> They are on my to purchase list. I need the cash first.




Its only 50 bucks or so. By the way, feel free to make up your own "Cows" about ENworlders in the Cows topic!


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its only 50 bucks or so. By the way, feel free to make up your own "Cows" about ENworlders in the Cows topic!



I'm a broke mo-fo at the moment. It's too early in the morning for making up anything. I'll get back to the cows after I've eaten some cow this morning.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a broke mo-fo at the moment. It's too early in the morning for making up anything. I'll get back to the cows after I've eaten some cow this morning.




I had hot pockets about an hour ago. I just want to curl up in my nice warm bed.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had hot pockets about an hour ago. I just want to curl up in my nice warm bed.



Did the hot pockets make you sleepy?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did the hot pockets make you sleepy?




No. I love my BBQ hot pockets! They just make me want more.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No. I love my crack hot pockets! They just make me want more.



FIFY


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> FIFY




FIFY?


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> FIFY?



Fixed It For You. 

You'll see it a lot on other boards like Circvs Maximvs. It's a joke. You look at the quoted part and see the changes.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fixed It For You.
> 
> Goldmoon, you are the sexiest woman alive and I want to bow down and worship an your feet..




Oh, I see how that works.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how that works.



You got it, but you need to use FIFY.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon, you are the sexiest woman alive and I want to bow down and worship at your feet..


----------



## Goldmoon (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You got it, but you need to use FIFY.



 Damn, I knew I forgot something.

Yes BBQ hot pockets are my crack of choice for mid-shifts. I don't kknow why but Ive eaten a pack of them on every mid shift for the last 5 years or so. That is the only time I eat them though.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, I knew I forgot something.
> 
> Yes BBQ hot pockets are my crack of choice for mid-shifts. I don't kknow why but Ive eaten a pack of them on every mid shift for the last 5 years or so. That is the only time I eat them though.



Do I need to add BBQ hot pockets to the list of things I need to bring? Guinness, thin mints, cheesecake, BBQ hot pockets. I'm going to need a bag of holding.


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon, you are the sexiest woman alive and I want to bow down and worship at your feet..





PPPST.....Goldmoon is really a 4'8 475 pound man named ernie whom is on pedopgilist lists  He just wants you to think he is sexy and female....


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> PPPST.....Goldmoon is really a 4'8 475 pound man named ernie whom is on pedopgilist lists  He just wants you to think he is sexy and female....



Ok. I'll hang with that.


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I'll hang with that.





somewhere in Vermont, an old fart of a man groans as he slaps his head and throws back his head.

"Only on EN World....." he says to no one but the spiders on his walls......


----------



## megamania (May 13, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, I knew I forgot something.
> 
> Yes BBQ hot pockets are my crack of choice for mid-shifts. I don't kknow why but Ive eaten a pack of them on every mid shift for the last 5 years or so. That is the only time I eat them though.





The Chicken Bar BQ is the snizzits ma drizzitz.  (say that three times fast as Snoop Dogg would...  )


----------



## Ferret (May 13, 2007)

I'd be careful mentioning food around me  I'd have to encourage you  



			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I don't need my imagination.   I see it on the train, every day.  Dang, them are some big ladies.




Do you mean the women are big overall? Because Macromastia is unrelated to weight...



			
				JDJblatherings said:
			
		

> Sure they do, my sweetie has G or GG ( i forget which) and they are all natural.




Show off!


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> somewhere in Vermont, an old fart of a man groans as he slaps his head and throws back his head.
> 
> "Only on EN World....." he says to no one but the spiders on his walls......



It's the internet. You can be whatever you want. If Goldmoon wanted me to come meet her/him then I might need some proof of femaleness before I made out with her.


----------



## Aeson (May 13, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'd be careful mentioning food around me  I'd have to encourage you


----------



## Ferret (May 13, 2007)

Needs Lotsa Sammich!


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sedarfairy, you are the sexiest woman alive and I want to bow down and worship at your feet..




FIFY

I think I get it.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

>




I just made a baked chicken salad ring with swiss cheese melted on top to a crusty goodness.  I guess you guys can come over.  Not a sammich...but its homemade.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> FIFY
> 
> I think I get it.



Of course. I mistyped. Thank you for correcting that for me.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I just made a baked chicken salad ring with swiss cheese melted on top to a crusty goodness.  I guess you guys can come over.  Not a sammich...but its homemade.



Ring like the ones that Pampered Chef has in their cookbooks? I like their rings. Baked goodness.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ring like the ones that Pampered Chef has in their cookbooks? I like their rings. Baked goodness.





Of course...I even used one of their stones.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Of course...I even used one of their stones.



Sweet. I do also. I have some of their stuff because I used to sell it. I wasn't very good so I just stuck with it long enough to get the free stuff.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweet. I do also. I have some of their stuff because I used to sell it. I wasn't very good so I just stuck with it long enough to get the free stuff.





Ooh...a guy that values good cookware...you are a prize.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Ooh...a guy that values good cookware...you are a prize.



I can use it also. I'm not the best but I don't burn as much as my sisters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

>



I just made a couple of grilled cheese. Does that count?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

Ah, its too bad you're not stationed here in TX!

I have a kitchen full of Le Creuset, Caphalon, All-Clad, Henkels & others...and I can use them quite well.

I have a 6' tall baker's rack full up with cookbooks & recipe files.

I could definitely fatten you up with my skill in Creole & Midwestern & fusion style dishes.

(At 5'7" 240lbs, I may not be your type...but like they say, "Never trust a skinny chef!")


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Ah, its too bad you're not stationed here in TX!
> 
> I have a kitchen full of Le Creuset, Caphalon, All-Clad, Henkels & others...and I can use them quite well.
> 
> ...





I don't recall mentioning my type...    I love to be in the kitchen.  It works out the stress of the day to create something for other people to enjoy.  Even if I end up giving it away since my kids are such health freaks.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just made a couple of grilled cheese. Does that count?



Kastil made that for Rel. It's actually supposed to mean a skinny woman needs a sammich. Not you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

I know you didn't...its just that most women aren't looking to date bowling balls!


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I know you didn't...its just that most women aren't looking to date bowling balls!




You shouldn't talk badly about yourself Mr. Traz...We should all embrace what we've been given.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

Oh, I embrace what I've been given...its the stuff I added on _afterwards _that's a problem!


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Ah, its too bad you're not stationed here in TX!
> 
> I have a kitchen full of Le Creuset, Caphalon, All-Clad, Henkels & others...and I can use them quite well.
> 
> ...



Stationed? You're getting her mixed up with Goldmoon. They have the same avatar. Don't you know nothing? I'm both of their types. Back off, buddy.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I don't recall mentioning my type...    I love to be in the kitchen.  It works out the stress of the day to create something for other people to enjoy.  Even if I end up giving it away since my kids are such health freaks.



I don't get to spend as much time in the kitchen as I'd like. I work too much. I often eat leftover my mom cooked on the weekends during the week. She cooks a lot for a lot of people but they don't always eat it all.


----------



## sedarfairy (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Oh, I embrace what I've been given...its the stuff I added on _afterwards _that's a problem!





happens to the best of us...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

> Stationed? You're getting her mixed up with Goldmoon.




I admit I was...I figured it out mid-typing, but failed to go back & correct it.  

Still, the lament is the same- I can't feed women who aren't in TX.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I admit I was...I figured it out mid-typing, but failed to go back & correct it.
> 
> Still, the lament is the same- I can't feed women who aren't in TX.



I feel your pain.


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the internet. You can be whatever you want. If Goldmoon wanted me to come meet her/him then I might need some proof of femaleness before I made out with her.




Be careful of what you ask for.  After reading 213 things not to say/do I have decided she is a succubus here to consume our souls.   Two thumbs up.


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ring like the ones that Pampered Chef has in their cookbooks? I like their rings. Baked goodness.





My inlaws sell that stuff.   Some of it I like.... some of it is just too expensive.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the internet. You can be whatever you want. If Goldmoon wanted me to come meet her/him then I might need some proof of femaleness before I made out with her.




Definately not a man. Men are evil.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 14, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Be careful of what you ask for.  After reading 213 things not to say/do I have decided she is a succubus here to consume our souls.   Two thumbs up.





Well soul consumption IS a hobby of mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well soul consumption IS a hobby of mine.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

Little known fact:  Border Collies are 100% protection against succubi.  They're so cute, the Demons of Hawtness just stop to scratch ears...then you go all smitey-exorcis-y on 'em.

And I have 2 of them!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Little known fact:  Border Collies are 100% protection against succubi.  They're so cute, the Demons of Hawtness just stop to scratch ears...then you go all smitey-exorcis-y on 'em.
> 
> And I have 2 of them!




Damn you and your cuteness defense!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

_*steals Dannyalcatrazs' border collies*_

You will submit to the power of Goldmoon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

_*uses Bag of Infinite Border Collies to resupply*_

I got a million of 'em!

 

Oh noes!  I'm out of sheep!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*steals Dannyalcatrazs' border collies*_
> 
> You will submit to the power of Goldmoon.




I dont want submission, its more fun when its a challenge.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 14, 2007)

Eh...then look elswhere.

I'm a sucker for the succor of succubi.

That's why I have the doggies- they save me from myself.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Eh...then look elswhere.
> 
> I'm a sucker for the succor of succubi.
> 
> That's why I have the doggies- they save me from myself.




Im not really looking anywhere. I'm tired of looking, let the man of my dreams find me.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not really looking anywhere. I'm tired of looking, let the man of my dreams find me.



What is the man of your dreams?


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Definately not a man. Men are evil.



They're calling you a succubus. I think you might be the evil one.


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Definately not a man. Men are evil.






HEY!   I resemble that remark!


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well soul consumption IS a hobby of mine.






Some hobbies are known to take over lives..... in this case... other people's lives.


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want submission, its more fun when its a challenge.






All by one's definition of fun.    and said *I * was the one submitting my tempress of the army?


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not really looking anywhere. I'm tired of looking, let the man of my dreams find me.





Sorry.... the Tamster got me first.


----------



## megamania (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're calling you a succubus. I think you might be the evil one.





Some evil is neccessary.... in this case....wanted.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Some evil is neccessary.... in this case....wanted.



Don't you have your own succubus?


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I admit I was...I figured it out mid-typing, but failed to go back & correct it.
> 
> Still, the lament is the same- I can't feed women who aren't in TX.




I doubt I'd get away with feeding any women! My best try was rigging a game of 'I have never' played with chocolates. It didn't work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't you have your own succubus?



Mine is in the closet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is the man of your dreams?



Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mine is in the closet.



Bad joke deleted.


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Inquiring minds want to know.



My guess

6'1" 
brown hair
brown eyes
good cook
semi-quick wit
intelligent
dragonlance fan

Just a few. I'm still working on the rest of the list.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bad joke deleted.



 Aww, come on.


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

I am SOOOOOO staying outta this thread!

[Pounds the edge of his chair with his fist with barely restrained glee.]


----------



## Aeson (May 14, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aww, come on.



It involved teenagers and chains. You don't want to read it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am SOOOOOO staying outta this thread!
> 
> [Pounds the edge of his chair with his fist with barely restrained glee.]



Its too late, you already posted.


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

I did not!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did not!



There!

_*points up*_

You did it again.


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

I did not!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did not!



_*looks and points emphatically*_

There is no point in denying it.


----------



## Mycanid (May 15, 2007)

I did not I did not I did NOT!

ROFLMAO!!!

[Begins pounding the chair's arm rest again in glee, drawing puzzled looks from the other folks in the office.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did not I did not I did NOT!
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> [Begins pounding the chair's arm rest again in glee, drawing puzzled looks from the other folks in the office.]



Cripe!     

_*envisionis Mycanid's situation and nearly laughs up a lung*_


----------



## Mycanid (May 15, 2007)

[wipes the tears out of his eyes]

*sigh* ... I can't laugh like that too much. Hurts my face.   

I need a soda.... Coke anyone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh* ... I can't laugh like that too much. Hurts my face.



I've only managed it twice this week.   (It's only Monday)

Other than that, I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2007)

I have never Coked anyone!


----------



## Wereserpent (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros, you are the hottest woman I have ever been with.  I want you to have my babies!




Ummmmmmm......Sure!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 15, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmm......Sure!



_sick.............._


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmm......Sure!



Thanks for the fix. I wanted to find the best way to tell you.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks for the fix. I wanted to find the best way to tell you.




Now lets get to it!  

*Drags Aeson off*


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Now lets get to it!
> 
> *Drags Aeson off*



You're an animal.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're an animal.




Yup...Now lets go and make us some chocolate shakes!


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yup...Now lets go and make us some chocolate shakes!



Your milk shake brings all the geeks to the yard.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're milk shake brings all the geeks to the yard.





...............HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## sedarfairy (May 15, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well soul consumption IS a hobby of mine.




You know...I think we could be excellent friends Goldmoon.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> You know...I think we could be excellent friends Goldmoon.



It would be my dream come true.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> My guess
> 
> 6'1"
> brown hair
> ...





perhaps
sure
green
he better be able to hold his own around me
absolutely
nah, Im not a Dragonlance fan. I dont like weiss and Hickmans writing style.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 15, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> You know...I think we could be excellent friends Goldmoon.




One cant have too many friends.


WOOHOO Post 998. What should I do for my 1,000th post?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2007)

Find a nice chandelier from which to do a naked spider-monkey impression.

Every time an ENWorlder does that, an angel gets a headache.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> perhaps
> sure
> green
> he better be able to hold his own around me
> ...



I'll refine my list as I get to know you. Green contacts FTW.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> WOOHOO Post 998. What should I do for my 1,000th post?





Think fast.  You only have one more post to decide.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Think fast.  You only have one more post to decide.



I think it should be used to declare her undying devotion to me. That's just me.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 15, 2007)

I think it should be used to declare her undying love for corn dogs.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I think it should be used to declare her undying love for corn dogs.




You don't need a special post for that. Corn dogs are a given. The perfect food. Meat and bread on a stick.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

Her =blank= of me.


someone else fill in the blank.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Her loathing of me.



NO ONE here loathes you. We don't like the mood you're in, but we like you and all the other personalities.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> NO ONE here loathes you. We don't like the mood you're in, but we like you and all the other personalities.




that was a joke son!


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

my knees hurt.




both of them.


----------



## Aeson (May 15, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> that was a joke son!



With your attitude of late it's hard to tell.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> With your attitude of late it's hard to tell.





I am sorry.


my jokes about multiple personalities proberly have a hint of truth to them I suppose.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2007)

I fixed that comment.   Someone else can fill it in


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Definately not a man. Men are evil.




1) Good to know.

2) No, men aren't evil...but our gender does have an unfortunately high ratio of Idjit to Gentleman.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> One cant have too many friends.
> 
> 
> WOOHOO Post 998. What should I do for my 1,000th post?




Tease people some more while eating thin minted-cheescake and drinking a Guinness.

Everybody seems to like it.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tease people some more while eating thin minted-cheescake and drinking a Guinness.
> 
> Everybody seems to like it.



That's what she was going to do on our first date. How will it be special if she does it here?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what she was going to do on our first date. How will it be special if she does it here?




Oh, please. It's not like you'll _really_ complain either way...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

I wonder if I should make a post in this thread relevant to the thread as made, or has it techincally been hived already such that that is irrelevant?


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, please. It's not like you'll _really_ complain either way...



You're right.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I wonder if I should make a post in this thread relevant to the thread as made, or has it techincally been hived already such that that is irrelevant?



Do you have something relevant to add?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you have something relevant to add?




Depends on your POV...


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Depends on your POV...



My POV depends on if you have something to add.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> My POV depends on if you have something to add.




In such a region of inexplicability, what I add will thus be both relevant and not relevant, thus defining the first Schrodinger's Aeson.

You always wanted to be in a box with a poison gas pellet, right?


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In such a region of inexplicability, what I add will thus be both relevant and not relevant, thus defining the first Schrodinger's Aeson.
> 
> You always wanted to be in a box with a poison gas pellet, right?



You've proven yourself smarter than I am already. Cut that out and speak English.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've proven yourself smarter than I am already. Cut that out and speak English.




Darrrr, Brak like tall women with curveses...

Fire, Baaaaaaaaad!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Darrrr, Brak like tall women with curveses...
> 
> Fire, Baaaaaaaaad!









That makes sense.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Wikipedia is a wonderful thing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That makes sense.




I was hoping it would, as some conversations require a certain idiom, and I'm happy to go all Frankenstein/Brak the Barbarian to achieve.

Wow, that was a loud roll of Thunder...here comes the storms where I'm working...WOOT!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wikipedia is a wonderful thing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat




Yes, yes it is...

But it does beg the question, if the cat is alive and dead at the same time, does that mean that UNdead are the result of quantum isolation from the universe?


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it is...
> 
> But it does beg the question, if the cat is alive and dead at the same time, does that mean that UNdead are the result of quantum isolation from the universe?



Yes.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was hoping it would, as some conversations require a certain idiom, and I'm happy to go all Frankenstein/Brak the Barbarian to achieve.
> 
> Wow, that was a loud roll of Thunder...here comes the storms where I'm working...WOOT!



I'm not that dumb. It just made more sense than what you said before.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes.



Excellent...

Now that we've gotten that out of the way...

Where are the 6' tall women with curves? I may have to go looking in another thread...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not that dumb. It just made more sense than what you said before.




Nor was I saying you were...but why say something, when you can say something with humor!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Excellent...
> 
> Now that we've gotten that out of the way...
> 
> Where are the 6' tall women with curves? I may have to go looking in another thread...



I think she's 6'3. Another thread might be a good place to look. She hasn't been all that active the last couple of days.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think she's 6'3. Another thread might be a good place to look. She hasn't been all that active the last couple of days.




I said womEn...I'm hoping there's more than one out there...

Though 6'3" is nice...


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I said womEn...I'm hoping there's more than one out there...
> 
> Though 6'3" is nice...



It's had to find 6 foot tall women. I doubt we'll find that many here. Maybe you should start a poll. "Ladies, how tall are you?"

Make it public.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

On topic: I don't care about size. As long as they are healthy and happy with themselves, I'm happy.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> On topic: I don't care about size. As long as they are healthy and happy with themselves, I'm happy.




Mostly the same here, but I've found I prefer women I can literally see eye to eye with, and life has given me a string of short psychopaths....so....


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's had to find 6 foot tall women. I doubt we'll find that many here. Maybe you should start a poll. "Ladies, how tall are you?"
> 
> Make it public.




Are you TRYING to get me slapped?


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you TRYING to get me slapped?



A little slapping is fun. Biting also.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mostly the same here, but I've found I prefer women I can literally see eye to eye with, and life has given me a string of short psychopaths....so....



So you mean figurative and literally. Both tall and of the same mind set? The majority of women are going to be shorter than you. I'd like to see what it would be like to be with someone taller.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> A little slapping is fun. Biting also.




I can neither confirm nor deny the warlockian position on the above statement...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you mean figurative and literally. Both tall and of the same mind set? The majority of women are going to be shorter than you. I'd like to see what it would be like to be with someone taller.




They don't have to have the same mindset, though that can be a bonus. But same height tends to provide additional psychological benefits in my opinion. That, and things fit better. 

True, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. I've seen them...


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can neither confirm nor deny the warlockian position on the above statement...



There is no need to confirm or deny. You agree. 



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They don't have to have the same mindset, though that can be a bonus. But same height tends to provide additional psychological benefits in my opinion. That, and things fit better.
> 
> True, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. I've seen them...



They do exist. They do exist. 

I'm curious to what you mean by fit better. Do you wear the same clothes?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no need to confirm or deny. You agree.




Six of one, half a dozen of the other (handcuffs). 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm curious to what you mean by fit better. Do you wear the same clothes?




In ways that cannot be mentioned upon EnWorld. To the second part, women in men's boxers is a fine reason to be similar heights.


----------



## Desdichado (May 16, 2007)

From Weird Science: "Anything bigger than a handful, you're risking a sprained thumb."


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> From Weird Science: "Anything bigger than a handful, you're risking a sprained thumb."



Do I know you from somewhere?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> From Weird Science: "Anything bigger than a handful, you're risking a sprained thumb."




I disagree wholehandedly.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Hobo said:
			
		

> From Weird Science: "Anything bigger than a handful, you're risking a sprained thumb."





38C

For the record theyre real and theyre spectacular.

1,000th post!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I disagree wholehandedly.



You may disagree but that isn't the point of the thread.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> 38C
> 
> For the record theyre real and theyre spectacular.
> 
> 1,000th post!



That is a worthy 1,000th post.

If I haven't said it already I'll say it again. This thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's had to find 6 foot tall women. I doubt we'll find that many here. Maybe you should start a poll. "Ladies, how tall are you?"
> 
> Make it public.




Whats wrong with that? Nothing. You wont get slapped (or stapped in my case) by asking a girl her height.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with that? Nothing. You wont get slapped (or stapped in my case) by asking a girl her height.



I didn't say I or he would be slapped or stapped for it.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say I or he would be slapped or stapped for it.




No but he thought he might get slapped for it.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No but he thought he might get slapped for it.



He's chicken. I hear he can't take a slap either.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> 38C
> 
> For the record theyre real and theyre spectacular.
> 
> 1,000th post!




Sounds like perfection to me...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's chicken. I hear he can't take a slap either.




I need someone who can take a slap and occasionally give one.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No but he thought he might get slapped for it.




No, not for asking a lady her height, but for polling the community like I'm sizing trout...


----------



## Vindicator (May 16, 2007)

What do I want in a woman?

No fat chicks.  And no hairy upper lip.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's chicken. I hear he can't take a slap either.





Boy, you have no idea what I'm capable of.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I need someone who can take a slap and occasionally give one.




At your service, my lady. 

Give me some dates and times, and we can see if a demo can can be arranged.


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Btw GM ... congrats on getting to 2nd level ... hmm ... or did I already congratulate you somewhere else?   

Okay ... back to the tables and spreadsheets....


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I need someone who can take a slap and occasionally give one.



Where do I sign up?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw GM ... congrats on getting to 2nd level ... hmm ... or did I already congratulate you somewhere else?
> 
> Okay ... back to the tables and spreadsheets....




What does it mean to be 2nd level? Did I win something?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What does it mean to be 2nd level? Did I win something?




Aeson's undying devotion?

Nah, just gamers' applying class based systems to postcount.

Though, if you want, I'll send you my recipe for a Bailey's Irish Cream Cheesecake....


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What does it mean to be 2nd level? Did I win something?



1,000 post= xp. You reached second level as a poster.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Aeson's undying devotion?



You make that sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What does it mean to be 2nd level? Did I win something?




Hmm ... One Warlock and Aeson have it correct! 

Sorry to interrupt though ... 

Please do continue, all, with the thread.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> 1,000 post= xp. You reached second level as a poster.




Does this mean I can pick a new class? Do I get feats too? How does the cross class syetem work here?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 16, 2007)

My primary requirement is that they have a pulse.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does this mean I can pick a new class? Do I get feats too? How does the cross class syetem work here?




You should check the hive threads, we were discussing possible multiclassing for you. Mega thought a Lyrandan Sky Captain, but I thought Marshal (good at comanding others, all about that charismatic aura which people want to be in).

Do you need more than 2 feet? Could get crowded in your shoes...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My primary requirement is that they have a pulse.




I don't know, if Vampires existed, I might be able to work around certain drawbacks...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You should check the hive threads, we were discussing possible multiclassing for you. Mega thought a Lyrandan Sky Captain, but I thought Marshal (good at comanding others, all about that charismatic aura which people want to be in).
> 
> Do you need more than 2 feet? Could get crowded in your shoes...




You all were discussing multiclassing for me? LOL


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does this mean I can pick a new class? Do I get feats too? How does the cross class syetem work here?



It works the same way as 3rd ed. does. You get feats at all the appropriate levels.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You all were discussing multiclassing for me? LOL



Feel special? Actually it's common for those nearing a new level. You can also make up classes. 

I have levels in White Knight and Carebeard.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You all were discussing multiclassing for me? LOL




Mycanid was closing on a post, then somebody pointed at yours, and then I think Aeson started it. Or maybe Frukathka. And then we just went with the flow...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Feel special? Actually it's common for those nearing a new level. You can also make up classes.
> 
> I have levels in White Knight and Carebeard.




Mycanid made a whole thread about his 3000th post level up...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mycanid make a whole thread about his 3000th post level up...




How long do I have to make up my mind?

Can Amazon be a race?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How long do I have to make up my mind?
> 
> Can Amazon be a race?




It was a kit in 2nd Ed. I'm sure we could convert it. But please, don't be mythologically correct and cut off anything. Aeson would implode, and I don't have a shop vac with me.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It was a kit in 2nd Ed. I'm sure we could convert it. But please, don't be mythologically correct and cut off anything. Aeson would implode, and I don't have a shop vac with me.



Amazon isn't a race but I believe it's a class and a culture. 

If I implode wouldn't there be nothing left to vacuum up? I would love to meet a woman that could have that effect.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Amazon isn't a race but I believe it's a class and a culture.
> 
> If I implode wouldn't there be nothing left to vacuum up? I would love to meet a woman that could have that effect.




I didn't say you'd become a singularity or black hole...trust me, if the New Haven Civic Center can have debris after an implosion, so can you.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I didn't say you'd become a singularity or black hole...trust me, if the New Haven Civic Center can have debris after an implosion, so can you.




Ok then, Im a human Fighter 1/??

Any suggestions as to what my first 3 feats would have been?


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Easy. Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus: longsword. 

Or something similar....

What's wrong with being a 2nd level fighter? One more feat then. How about ... Endurance?


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Easy. Power Attack, Cleavage, Weapon Focus: longsword.
> 
> Or something similar....
> 
> What's wrong with being a 2nd level fighter? One more feat then. How about ... Endurance?



one small FIFY


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok then, Im a human Fighter 1/??
> 
> Any suggestions as to what my first 3 feats would have been?




Commanding Presence
Alluring
Great Fortitude

Well, I still like Marshall, but how bout Guiness Commando?


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I didn't say you'd become a singularity or black hole...trust me, if the New Haven Civic Center can have debris after an implosion, so can you.



Very well. I still would like to meet the woman that would have that effect.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Commanding Presence
> Alluring
> Great Fortitude
> 
> Well, I still like Marshall, but how bout Guiness Commando?



She needs Great Fortitude to put up with our crap.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> one small FIFY




The girls appreciate the fix.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> She needs Great Fortitude to put up with our crap.




And masterwork hip boots.


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And masterwork hip boots.






Am I that bad?  :\


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Am I that bad?  :\




No, I kid because I care.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> She needs Great Fortitude to put up with our crap.




GET OUT OF MY MIND!!!!!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The girls appreciate the fix.



I do it all for the girls.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And masterwork hip boots.



You're a good sport about it all.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And masterwork hip boots.




Purely Functional, or can we suggest the leather lace-ups with heels?


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I kid because I care.




awwwwww.....


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do it all for the girls.




JUST the girls?

I think there's a lot more to her that I'd do it for...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Ok, alas, while I'd love to continue considering what feats you have GM, I'm outta here.

PM me if you want those celebratory cheesecake recipes...

Mycanid...Keep Aeson at a respectful distance until she has her level 2 armor on...

Aeson, keep her thinking we aren't stalkers or mentally imabalanced...

Nix that...

Later all


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Purely Functional, or can we suggest the leather lace-ups with heels?




I prefer lace ups to zip ups and I like heels. I flaunt my height.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> JUST the girls?
> 
> I think there's a lot more to her that I'd do it for...



The girls where the parts being discussed. I'm "whole package" kinda guy myself.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a good sport about it all.




No reason not to be.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> The girls where the parts being discussed. I'm "whole package" kinda guy myself.




Yeah, if I had to choose though Id say my legs are my favorite part.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, if I had to choose though Id say my legs are my favorite part.



Do I have to offer money for pics? I have western union. I can send it there in minutes.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No reason not to be.



No but some can and have been offended. Some folks are uncomfortable with curtain forms of attention.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but some can and have been offended. Some folks are uncomfortable with curtain forms of attention.




Why would I be uncomfortable with you showing your curtains attention. I love my curtains too.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why would I be uncomfortable with you showing your curtains attention. I love my curtains too.



Dang it, woman. CERTAIN.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang it, woman. CERTAIN.




Then type what you mean!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then type what you mean!



You distracted me with your legs.


----------



## hafrogman (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You distracted me with your legs.




What are her legs doing behind your curtains?


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

But then people would know what I was thinking!

On that, we've digressed from the original point of the thread! 

Which isn't actually what the question was


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What are her legs doing behind your curtains?



With the rest of her hiding from warlock and Fru.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> But then people would know what I was thinking!
> 
> On that, we've digressed from the original point of the thread!
> 
> Which isn't actually what the question was



The original point doesn't matter much anymore. You've been infected by the hivemind. We control the topic.


----------



## Ferret (May 16, 2007)

Ahh, perhaps I was too subtle! This hive mind thing though, does it have a good union?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> With the rest of her hiding from warlock and Fru.




I do not hide!


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ahh, perhaps I was too subtle! This hive mind thing though, does it have a good union?



No unions. We're a confederacy.


----------



## Aeson (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do not hide!



Waiting in ambush?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Waiting in ambush?




Definately!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Waiting in ambush?




 BOO!

If she wants to ambush me with her legs...I'm ready!

And as for the lace ups and heels, I thought you might. 
I'm a practiced lacer and unlacer...and now I'm outta here again...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 16, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> BOO!
> 
> If she wants to ambush me with her legs...I'm ready!
> 
> ...




Zippered boots dont seem to breathe as well.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 16, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Definately!




You are SO my kind of woman, m'lady...

And now I'm REALLY outta here...again...


----------



## Mycanid (May 16, 2007)

cya warlock


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are SO my kind of woman, m'lady...
> 
> And now I'm REALLY outta here...again...




Well I just have to remember one of the cardnal rules of war: If your ambush is going too well, wait for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I just have to remember one of the cardnal rules of war: If your ambush is going too well, wait for the other shoe to drop.



Love is a battlefield.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Love is a battlefield.




Pat Benitar would agree.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I just have to remember one of the cardnal rules of war: If your ambush is going too well, wait for the other shoe to drop.




Or the other boot to unlace...

A long term cold war perhaps, I'm always up for a little detente.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or the other boot to unlace...
> 
> A long term cold war perhaps, I'm always up for a little detente.




Aww man, should I feel stupid for not getting that reference?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aww man, should I feel stupid for not getting that reference?




Nope, I'm just making this stuff up as I go. You seem to be inspiring that... chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm just making this stuff up as I go. You seem to be inspiring that... chuckle




Awwwwww Im your muse!


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The battle was lost before the war started.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwwwww Im your muse!




Indeed, m'lady. In fact, I keep musing about you whenever your on. 

Shhh, don't tell Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> The battle was lost before the war started.




Which battle?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed, m'lady. In fact, I keep musing about you whenever your on.
> 
> Shhh, don't tell Aeson.




Muse away, like Ive said in other threads, Ill answer questions if I can.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which battle?



A secret war fought for ages. There have been many battles on many fields.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Muse away, like Ive said in other threads, Ill answer questions if I can.




Excellent...muse-u-lator on, firing up query database...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> A secret war fought for ages. There have been many battles on many fields.




The battle for affordable women's clothing?


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The battle for affordable women's clothing?



Dammit. I was being cryptic and you just go and blurt it out.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The battle for affordable women's clothing?




Thats a battle I'll never win.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dammit. I was being cryptic and you just go and blurt it out.




Tis a noble cause!


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats a battle I'll never win.



Those of unusual sizes are on the same side in that battle. Big n tall men and women as well as the short, fall out of the norm. We will pay more for less flattering clothing. It's a crime. A war crime.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats a battle I'll never win.




I hear naked is in in Europe. That's probably cheaper...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those of unusual sizes are on the same side in that battle. Big n tall men and women as well as the short, fall out of the norm. We will pay more for less flattering clothing. It's a crime. A war crime.




True, I tend to wear a lot of Capris simply because my legs are so long. They would look normal on someone 6 inches shorter.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hear naked is in in Europe. That's probably cheaper...




Um, no im not gonna touch that one.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, no im not gonna touch that one.




Shucks.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Shucks.




Well I dont think I need more images of me nude running through your minds.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I dont think I need more images of me nude running through your minds.




Awww. They are all tasteful images, lots of light and shadow play, reaching for the sun, curtains...you know...artistic...

chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Awww. They are all tasteful images, lots of light and shadow play, reaching for the sun, curtains...you know...artistic...
> 
> chuckle




Artistic.......riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I dont think I need more images of me nude running through your minds.



Nude running is only a few of the images in his mind.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Artistic.......riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.




Hey now, let's not impugn my BFA in Painting (no not Panting, that's a different school entirely). I'm all about classy, tasteful interpretations of the human body...care to model? chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nude running is only a few of the images in his mind.




Not to mention yours I bet.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey now, let's not impugn my BFA in Painting (no not Panting, that's a different school entirely). I'm all about classy, tasteful interpretations of the human body...care to model? chuckle




Well actually I have modeled for a painter before.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not to mention yours I bet.




I don't think I can win that bet...

But hey, at least we're honest about it...


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not to mention yours I bet.



I can neither confirm nor deny that.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well actually I have modeled for a painter before.



*makes will save.*


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't think I can win that bet...
> 
> But hey, at least we're honest about it...



Honesty is the best policy. I don't believe in hiding feelings on a matter.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can neither confirm nor deny that.




You dont have to, I know its true.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well actually I have modeled for a painter before.




Prior job experience? Excellent! That leads to an increase in hourly rate...would you prefer cookies, cheescake, or some other form of payment?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Honesty is the best policy. I don't believe in hiding feelings on a matter.




I agree. If you can't be honest about the goddess whose steps you are doggedly pursuing, well, you might as well go to a goth club and be all emo...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Prior job experience? Excellent! That leads to an increase in hourly rate...would you prefer cookies, cheescake, or some other form of payment?




Are you so sure you can afford me?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I agree. If you can't be honest about the goddess whose steps you are doggedly pursuing, well, you might as well go to a goth club and be all emo...




EMO!  LOL


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You dont have to, I know its true.



Shoot


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I agree. If you can't be honest about the goddess whose steps you are doggedly pursuing, well, you might as well go to a goth club and be all emo...



Whatever. It doesn't matter. She'll never love me anyway.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you so sure you can afford me?



He'll take out a loan and mortgage the house.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you so sure you can afford me?




Well, I am willing to open negotiations on price. And I do have some excellent side benefits I'd be willing to offer...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He'll take out a loan and mortgage the house.




Equity loan on the condo, actually. Second mortgages are NASTY, even if I do only have a less than a decade to go on the first one.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I am willing to open negotiations on price. And I do have some excellent side benefits I'd be willing to offer...




I have pretty good benefits in the military. Free health care, 30 days paid vacation per year which carries over if I dont use it all, good discounts an a lot of places. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Heckler (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Prior job experience? Excellent! That leads to an increase in hourly rate...would you prefer cookies, cheescake, or some other form of payment?




I'd like some cheesecake, please, IYKWIM.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Whatever. It doesn't matter. She'll never love me anyway.





Awwww *Hugs Aeson*


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'd like some cheesecake, please, IYKWIM.




AITID!   

No where did I put my sword......


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have pretty good benefits in the military. Free health care, 30 days paid vacation per year which carries over if I dont use it all, good discounts an a lot of places. What did you have in mind?




Well, room and board, free massages (daily), a finished gaming basement, I like to bake (specifically cheescakes, chocolate cakes), and as I don't drink, I would never encroach on your Guinness supply. Other benefits may be available upon request.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'd like some cheesecake, please, IYKWIM.




I can't give you the cheescake unless she poses...


----------



## Heckler (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can't give you the cheescake unless she poses...




You heard the man, git ta posin'!


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> AITID!
> 
> No where did I put my sword......




I think you left it in the other man who was making assertions and assumptions...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> You heard the man, git ta posin'!




*Strikes a provocitave pose*


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww *Hugs Aeson*



I iz happy.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Strikes a provocitave pose*




Mrow!

(Begins drawing fast....this may not last)


----------



## Heckler (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Strikes a provocitave pose*




w00t!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> w00t!




I actually sort of did in my chair and got some really strange looks.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I actually sort of did in my chair and got some really strange looks.




I like how you act!


----------



## Heckler (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I actually sort of did in my chair and got some really strange looks.




But you're in charge.  Tell everyone to get back to work and ignore the provocative lady in the chair.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> ...ignore the provocative lady in the chair.




If they are ordered to ignore her, can they do their jobs?

And to be fair, why would you want to ignore her? Seems counterproductive to me...


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I actually sort of did in my chair and got some really strange looks.


----------



## Heckler (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If they are ordered to ignore her, can they do their jobs?
> 
> And to be fair, why would you want to ignore her? Seems counterproductive to me...




They are only to ignore her while she is both provocative and in the chair.

If she needs to boss somebody around all she needs to do is:

a)  Stop being provocative.

b)  Stand up.

c)  a & b.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> They are only to ignore her while she is both provocative and in the chair.
> 
> If she needs to boss somebody around all she needs to do is:
> 
> ...




Ah, you are most wise in the ways of the hierarchical command structure. I defer to your insights on this matter.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If they are ordered to ignore her, can they do their jobs?
> 
> And to be fair, why would you want to ignore her? Seems counterproductive to me...




Yeah, I cant let them ignore me but I can tell them "Nothing to see here"


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And to be fair, why would you want to ignore her? Seems counterproductive to me...



And impossible to do.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> And impossible to do.




What he said, oh muse...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I cant let them ignore me but I can tell them "Nothing to see here"




"Please disperse. Move along, move along."


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

"These are not the droids you're looking for."


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> "These are not the droids you're looking for."




 But they may be the _girls_ we are looking for... (puts head down and keeps drawing)


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But they may be the _girls_ we are looking for... (puts head down and keeps drawing)



I wanted to say girls. I thought it best not to go so obvious.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wanted to say girls. I thought it best not to go so obvious.




Sometimes, the best comment, is no comment. On the other hand, as long as she doesn't use the sword, the response could be fun...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sometimes, the best comment, is no comment. On the other hand, as long as she doesn't use the sword, the response could be fun...




Sometimes I feel like a deer in you all's crosshairs.......


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel like a deer in you all's crosshairs.......




But our guns are loaded only with love...

No, wait, that didn't sound right...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But our guns are loaded only with love...
> 
> No, wait, that didn't sound right...




No, it didnt.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, it didnt.




Got a laugh, though. And that's usually all I'm looking for in life.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Got a laugh, though. And that's usually all I'm looking for in life.




Little more than just a laugh. I had to use the "Nothing to see here" line again


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Little more than just a laugh. I had to use the "Nothing to see here" line again




Well, now I'm honored...

And I see I've been sigged...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, now I'm honored...
> 
> And I see I've been sigged...




You like it? lol


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You like it? lol




Ab-SO-FRACKIN-lutely!

Makes me all giddy...chuckle


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

I'm the sweet one. He's the funny, charming one. It doesn't look good for Fru.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm the sweet one. He's the funny, charming one. It doesn't look good for Fru.




What does that make Heckler?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What does that make Heckler?




The plucky sidekick?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The plucky sidekick?




Oh, yeah! I like the way you think. And he already has the ridiculously colored outfit which is definitely not night-time camouflaged. Draws the bullets away from the main characters...


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What does that make Heckler?



After running out on the tarmac I think it makes him someone's b!tch in Leavenworth.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> After running out on the tarmac I think it makes him someone's b!tch in Leavenworth.




Getting a little overprotective, are we?


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> After running out on the tarmac I think it makes him someone's b!tch in Leavenworth.




Only Military people go to Ft. Leavenwoth


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Only Military people go to Ft. Leavenwoth




Hmm, I wonder if there is a Jester-Only Prison? Terrible new meaning for "ring your bell"....


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Getting a little overprotective, are we?



No. Having a hard time with teh funney today.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Only Military people go to Ft. Leavenwoth



My sister's Ex husband spent some time there. On the wrong side of the bars.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> My sister's Ex husband spent some time there. On the wrong side of the bars.




Its not a nice place, although they do have a "formation mowing team"


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. Having a hard time with teh funney today.




Buck up, you'll get in the groove. How many idiots can possibly come into your business in one day? 

Forget I asked that question. 

Let me install a CSfaBT door, and we can weed out 'teh st00pid peepls', for ya.


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not a nice place, although they do have a "formation mowing team"



No it's not. she took the kids to see him once. Didn't go back. He came out changed for the better. I think he found some guys that were bigger and tougher than he was.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> No it's not. she took the kids to see him once. Didn't go back. He came out changed for the better. I think he found some guys that were bigger and tougher than he was.




Theres always a bigger fish...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not a nice place, although they do have a "formation mowing team"




For some reason, that sounds even less pleasant than I would like it too...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For some reason, that sounds even less pleasant than I would like it too...




I think they used to use scissors.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theres always a bigger fish...




Yep, she's right.

I just wish there didn't have to be a Gungan in the back seat to find the bigger fish...


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think they used to use scissors.




That is some slow mowing...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That is some slow mowing...




Well theyve got a lot of free time to fill.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well theyve got a lot of free time to fill.




Good point. And it probably teaches a certain attention to detail...


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good point. And it probably teaches a certain attention to detail...




Which may have saved them a trip to jail in the first place.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which may have saved them a trip to jail in the first place.




You certainly are a font of common sense (which is fairly uncommon these days), would you like a position in the Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow new world order? I'm sure we can put your talents to good effect.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You certainly are a font of common sense (which is fairly uncommon these days), would you like a position in the Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow new world order? I'm sure we can put your talents to good effect.




Sure, what are we chipping/shredding?


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure, what are we chipping/shredding?




Stupid people. Because everybody needs lawn fertilizer...

As my mother taught me, "There are two kinds of idiot in this world. There's the dumb people. They just don't know any better, and the rest of us have to watch out for them. Then there's the stupid people. THEY know better, and they do it ANYWAY. That's just a waste of skin."


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stupid people. Because everybody needs lawn fertilizer...
> 
> As my mother taught me, "There are two kinds of idiot in this world. There's the dumb people. They just don't know any better, and the rest of us have to watch out for them. Then there's the stupid people. THEY know better, and they do it ANYWAY. That's just a waste of skin."




In that case, I'll warm up the chipper/shredder.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In that case, I'll warm up the chipper/shredder.




Once more, I have naught to say except you are, indeed, my kind of woman!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Once more, I have naught to say except you are, indeed, my kind of woman!




I try.


----------



## The_Warlock (May 17, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I try.




You, my lady, SUCCEED!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 17, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You, my lady, SUCCEED!




Well thank you!


----------

